# Not sleeping at night



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all,
We're having a few issues with our girl sleeping terribly throughout the night. Here's the back story. She's 6 months old and when we first got her, she was sleeping awesome through out the night but it's getting progressively worse as she's getting older. She sleeps with my dad, not in the crate. The lights go off around 9:30p-10p. Her water is out all night. She will wake him up by barking and wailing as random times at night to go outside and pee (and by the wailing it sounds like she really has to go but ends up going just a little). Sometimes it'll be twice in a night. Aren't they supposed to hold it through the night at this age? What can we do. 

I suggested taking the water away but my dad said she'll wail all night because she's thirsty. We live in an apartment building so we don't want to disturb the neighbors. I told him we'll have to suck it up for maybe a week until she gets to used to not having water through the night and learning to hold it.

Or could it be something else? My mom is home with her through out the day and she probably naps plenty during that time. 

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Take the water away an hour or 2 hours before you go to bed.

If she doesn't get any water, she wont need to go pee in the middle of the night.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

vet visit to make sure there's no uti or other physiological problem...


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe. How often is it for them to pee? She'll pee after drinking but during walks/play, she'll pee maybe twice again, even if little.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

could be crystals....I'd take pup to a vet.
Try to get a urine sample if you can.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Aside from any medical problems with your pup.....

If she is sleeping through out the day and not getting enough exercise, she's going to want to go outside through out the night. Remember she is six months old now, she is going to need more exercise then she was getting when she was younger.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

urine sample = take her out on a leash and use a pie pan to catch the urine when she squats. she may look at you like you've lost your mind, lol. transfer it to a glass container and keep it refrigerated until you take it to the vet. make absolutely sure that both the pie pan and the glass container are clean and dry to avoid contaminating he specimen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She may be coming into heat...but I agree, get a urine culture run. 
My dogs don't sleep thru the night, I'm such a light sleeper and if they whine to go out, they get to go out(they don't do that often, but I do hear them walking around/getting a drink, scratching whatever). 
Usually around 4:30 Onyx has always awakened to go out. She did outgrow it after she was about 2 but the dogs aren't sleeping all night long.


----------

